# Livery Yards - North West Bristol



## RedMare (26 May 2017)

I'm in the process of looking for my first horse, but of course I need to find a decent livery yard space. I know the good ones are like gold dust because people stay and there's some that don't advertise. 'm obviously a novice owner, but I know the basics so I'm looking for assisted DIY or possibly part livery, depending on services and price. I can't be doing with yard politics, bitching or bullying (horses and clients) - just want somewhere friendly with plenty of turnout, a school and off-road hacking that won't mind my sons being there sometimes. 

I'm looking in the Pucklechurch, Westerleigh, Wick area as I live in Staple Hill. I've tried Kathy Hooper's, but she filled her recent vacancy.


----------



## AmieeT (28 May 2017)

How about the Bitton area? I live in Fishponds so same sort of distance. There are a few yards on Goose green/Webbs Heath- I'm pretty sure Brook Farm had availablitiy a while ago (can check if the sign is still there when I drive past later. Cann Lane in Oldland, 15 Acres near Beach, the Meadows in Bitton, Springwater Farm. 

Otherwise there's Kendleshire, Wapley Stables, not sure if Jim Short still runs his yard in Wick? I don't know what services they offer though.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (15 June 2017)

AmieeT said:



			How about the Bitton area? I live in Fishponds so same sort of distance. There are a few yards on Goose green/Webbs Heath- I'm pretty sure Brook Farm had availablitiy a while ago (can check if the sign is still there when I drive past later. Cann Lane in Oldland, 15 Acres near Beach, the Meadows in Bitton, Springwater Farm. 

Otherwise there's Kendleshire, Wapley Stables, not sure if Jim Short still runs his yard in Wick? I don't know what services they offer though.
		
Click to expand...

Kathy Hoopers was £35 a week just for stable and grazing, mind I've heard her grazing is bad so quite expensive IMO. Jim Short has space in Wick £200 a month all inclusive. 15 acres may have some space, think its about £90 a month, cheap and cheerful yard. Cann lane they're kept in all winter 24/7, so your choice. Spring water always have space.. they'll never live the bad name down of that place. think its 30pw there. I may be able to provide some numbers if you want to PM me.


----------



## miss_c (25 June 2017)

Have a look at Oneway Livery in Hambrook, not far from Staple Hill who do assisted DIY only (help available on the odd occasion if needed)... getting there is going to be a bit of a pain with the viaduct works but I think getting anywhere will be a pain for the next year if you live in the area!  

http://www.onewayliveryservices.co.uk


----------



## RedMare (18 July 2017)

Thanks for your replies. Sorry to say I've only just seen them. I have found a yard I think I'd be happy at. Just have to find the horse, which is proving a nightmare at the moment.


----------



## Just V (16 February 2018)

RedMare said:



			Thanks for your replies. Sorry to say I've only just seen them. I have found a yard I think I'd be happy at. Just have to find the horse, which is proving a nightmare at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Out of curiosity where did you find your yard? Im looking to move back into the Bristol Area as im looking to get a second horse and wont be able to keep it on my current yard as its too far away, Ive tried Up Yonder, but are full, tried a yard at the top of Togg Hill and it only has one stable, there is a yard in Wick which has two lovely stables but the arena might be an issue as it needs resurfacing and faces a busy road, cant go to springwater due to a livery there and although its changed hands the facilities are pretty poor, went to a yard in winterbourne which is on my way to work but it was very run down and the stables were too small, im running out of options.

Any ideas??


----------



## YogaNurse (16 February 2018)

Aimeetess said:



			Kathy Hoopers was £35 a week just for stable and grazing, mind I've heard her grazing is bad so quite expensive IMO. Jim Short has space in Wick £200 a month all inclusive. 15 acres may have some space, think its about £90 a month, cheap and cheerful yard. Cann lane they're kept in all winter 24/7, so your choice. Spring water always have space.. they'll never live the bad name down of that place. think its 30pw there. I may be able to provide some numbers if you want to PM me.
		
Click to expand...

Just out of interest what areas is 15 acreas in? And is it just stables / grazing? Thanks!


----------



## AmieeT (25 February 2018)

15 Acres is betweenness Bitton and Beach- I believe its DIY not sure what their grazing is like but they have stables.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (26 February 2018)

AmieeT said:



			15 Acres is betweenness Bitton and Beach- I believe it&#8217;s DIY not sure what their grazing is like but they have stables.
		
Click to expand...

Unless it's changed it can be very muddy in winter.  Herd turnout so does get quite poached.


----------



## YogaNurse (28 February 2018)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Unless it's changed it can be very muddy in winter.  Herd turnout so does get quite poached.
		
Click to expand...

Okay thank you. This will be no good for me as I will be looking for 24/7 turnout - it seems yards that offer this are few and far between!


----------



## MumofWhiz (8 March 2018)

There is a DIY yard called Parks Farm at Tormarton - they do 24 hour turnout I'm sure.  I'm afraid I don't have contact details at all but maybe someone else on here will be able to help you?  Of course the hacking around there will be amazing as you can go to Badminton ... need I say more!


----------



## YogaNurse (8 March 2018)

MumofWhiz said:



			There is a DIY yard called Parks Farm at Tormarton - they do 24 hour turnout I'm sure.  I'm afraid I don't have contact details at all but maybe someone else on here will be able to help you?  Of course the hacking around there will be amazing as you can go to Badminton ... need I say more!
		
Click to expand...

Oh thank you, that sounds amazing! Although it&#8217;s a 13 Mile drive to Tormarton from my house.. this might be too far


----------

